# Domestic Production Deduction



## dpphoto (Sep 6, 2016)

Does anyone use this deduction?  My accountant isn't sure if it pertains to photographers.  In the state of North Carolina, I am looked at as a manufacture.  It seems that I could take the deduction but I can't find any info on the subject.  Anyone??


----------



## tirediron (Sep 6, 2016)

I have no idea, but I do know that if my accountant wasn't sure about a deduction and couldn't trouble himself to find out for sure, I would be getting a new accountant in a hurry!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2016)

dpphoto said:


> Does anyone use this deduction?  My accountant isn't sure if it pertains to photographers.  In the state of North Carolina, I am looked at as a manufacture.  It seems that I could take the deduction but I can't find any info on the subject.  Anyone??



Help with Tax Questions

This sounds like a question for the IRS.


----------



## dpphoto (Sep 6, 2016)

Does your business require an accountant?  If so try asking yours and see the response  you get.  You may find the answer isn't so clear.  You know nothing of my accountant.


----------



## dpphoto (Sep 6, 2016)

Tried that.  It's pretty murky.  The IRS says that a photographer is a manufacturer and has to charge sale tax on the bottom line.  I don't agree, but that's the way it is.  But when it comes to this deduction, they speak in terms of tangible goods produced.  It's very unclear.  Thanks!


----------



## gsgary (Sep 6, 2016)

Sack your accountant he should know

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2016)

dpphoto said:


> Tried that.  It's pretty murky.  The IRS says that a photographer is a manufacturer and has to charge sale tax on the bottom line.  I don't agree, but that's the way it is.  But when it comes to this deduction, they speak in terms of tangible goods produced.  It's very unclear.  Thanks!



The IRS should be able to give you a yes or no response if you contact them via phone on whether or not your eligible for this deduction.


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2016)

Sales tax is a local or state tax, not a federal tax.
So sales tax laws differ by town and/or state.

By the way:
https://www.irs.gov/uac/business-or-hobby-answer-has-implications-for-deductions


----------

